# Anyone get OJT locations yet?



## hollywood13 (2 Nov 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone has got a posting for OJT, or knows when the info will be passed down the line. Im currently in my final semester of my degree, with my commission this December 16th. I filled out a form back in September asking for my top 3 picks, but have heard nothing since. My career manager is away for a while on leave, and was just trying to get my life all sorted out having a small family and all to plan for. 

2nd question, I was wondering what the wait list if for BFT now.... I have PFT bypass, but have heard various rumors of 1.5 years to 3 months.

Any info would be great, being Civy U, I seem to never hear any rumors except for this webpage.


thanks....


----------



## J_Muir (2 Nov 2006)

Hey Hollywood, this is slightly off-topic but I'll ask anyway. I see you're in your last semester of university and also getting commisioned in December. I have just under 2 years of university left and I'm wondering when I should start the application process to the CF. When did you begin the process? I was thinking about going in to see a recruiter this summer at some point because by then, I'll only have 1 more year of school left. What do you think? I figure the earlier the better - start getting things out of the way early to save time down the road.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## hollywood13 (2 Nov 2006)

Last I heard you could apply DEO in your Final year of school. Goto a recruiter though, im pretty sure they have some 1800 numbers or email address. Get the process started now, because it takes forever to get it done.


----------



## J_Muir (2 Nov 2006)

hollywood13 said:
			
		

> Last I heard you could apply DEO in your Final year of school. Goto a recruiter though, im pretty sure they have some 1800 numbers or email address. Get the process started now, because it takes forever to get it done.



Thanks for the reply Hollywood. Yeah, from what i've heard and read, the process is really lengthy. I just want to reduce 'wait time' as much as possible. I think I'll go in to see a recruiter during christmas break.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Nov 2006)

J_Muir said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply Hollywood. Yeah, from what i've heard and read, the process is really lengthy. I just want to reduce 'wait time' as much as possible. I think I'll go in to see a recruiter during christmas break.



Well you can't apply until your last year of university and you won't be enrolled until you graduate so you can go in or call but it will be for information only.

From the book:

_An applicant currently in the final year of a degree program is eligible to apply as a DEO and should be encouraged to do so. If selected in competition,
the enrolment offer will be subject to the applicant providing proof of successful completion of the degree program._


----------



## hollywood13 (3 Nov 2006)

well to get back on track, has anybody recieved any OJT's posting yet??

thanks


----------



## Zoomie (3 Nov 2006)

Where did you apply?

Usually the gaining unit will have at least a month's notice - it could be that you will be the last to know!


----------

